# Το σείριαλ της αντιπαράθεσης σειριακού με σειραϊκό



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Όπως αναφέρει το ΛΣΓ, αλλά και στο σημείωμά του Σειριακός ή σειραϊκός; ο φίλτατος Dr Moshe, ο ορθός σχηματισμός του επιθέτου από το ουσ. _σειρά_ είναι _σειραϊκός_ κι όχι _σειριακός_. Σε αυτό τον όρο όμως η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει αποδεχθεί κι υιοθετήσει την ευρύτατα χρησιμοποιούμενη λέξη _σειριακός_ για να αποδώσει το αγγλ. _serial_ (και το _σειριακοποιώ_ για το _serialize_, μεταξύ άλλων παραγώγων). Το σχόλιο του Dr Moshe είναι περσινό, αλλά η συζήτηση για το θέμα είχε ανάψει εδώ και χρόνια - λ.χ. ιδού νήμα άλλου φόρουμ απ' το 2004. Ωστόσο, παρά τις όποιες προσπάθειες (π.χ. περιοδικό RAM κ.ά.), η λέξη _σειραϊκός_ δείχνει αδύνατον να εδραιωθεί. Έτσι έχουμε 137.000 σειριακός και 2.470 σειραϊκός (σε όλα τα γένη και πτώσεις). Η υπεροχή τού _σειριακός_ (που παλιά είχε σχέση μοναχά με το Σείριο) έναντι του ορθού (μα αδύναμου να αντιστρέψει την κατάσταση) _σειραϊκός_ είναι συντριπτική.

Ωστόσο, ο δικός μου προβληματισμός είναι άλλος. Η σειραϊκή επικοινωνία σιγά-σιγά εγκαταλείπεται, έχοντας δώσει τη θέση της σε άλλα, ταχύτερα και αποτελεσματικότερα πρωτόκολλα μεταφοράς δεδομένων. Κανείς σχεδόν πια δεν αγοράζει σειραϊκά παρελκόμενα για τον υπολογιστή του, και κανείς πλέον δεν ενδιαφέρεται αν η μητρική που αγοράζει βγάζει σειραϊκή θύρα ή όχι. Επίσης, μία συχνότατη χρήση τού _serial_ (εννοώ το "serial number") αποδίδεται "αριθμός σειράς" (ή "αύξων αριθμός", αναλόγως) - οπότε σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται εδώ το επίθετο. Άρα θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "ό,τι έγινε έγινε" για την επικράτηση του _σειριακού_ στην πληροφορική, και να χρησιμοποιούμε το _σειραϊκός_, πέραν της μουσικής, και σε όλες τις νεότερες χρήσεις.

Έλα όμως που ούτε κι εκεί τα καταφέρνει ο κακόμοιρος ο σειραϊκός! Τι πιο τελευταίας τεχνολογίας από το _σειραϊκό κιβώτιο_ - δείτε όμως: 9690 σειριακά κιβώτια απέναντι σε μόλις 16 σειραϊκά κιβώτια! Εκεί που η γενική σχέση είναι 55,5 προς 1, στην ολόφρεσκη χρήση η σχέση είναι 605,5 προς 1 - ενδεκαπλάσια υπέρ του _σειριακού_! Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι για το _serial=σειριακός_ υπήρχε η δικαιολογία της ισχυρότατης επίδρασης από το αγγλικό - τι να πούμε τότε εδώ που το αγγλικό ουδεμία σχέση με το _serial_ έχει (πρόκεται για το _sequential gearbox_);!

Θέμα 1ο: Μήπως είναι καιρός να παρατήσουμε εντελώς μία ανεπίτρεπτη για τεχνικό/τεχνολογικό/ορολογικό συγκείμενο διπλοτυπία, να παραδεχθούμε ότι το παιχνίδι για τον ορθό τύπο _σειραϊκός_ έχει ανεπιστρεπτί χαθεί, και να σφάξουμε το μόσχο το σιτευτό για να τον προσφέρουμε, υποδεχόμενοι εκ νέου στην αγκαλιά μας (και μάλιστα δικαιωμένον αυτήν τη φορά), στον _σειριακό_;

Θέμα 2ο: Υπάρχει μονολεκτική απόδοση για το "εν/σε σειρά" (π.χ. στο _εξακύλινδρος εν σειρά κινητήρας_); Στο παράδειγμα αυτό, το "εν/σε σειρά" είναι προσδιορισμός που δηλώνει τη διάταξη των κυλίνδρων, κι όχι άμεσος επιθετικός προσδιορισμός για τον κινητήρα. Εάν υπήρχε μία καλή μονολεκτική απόδοση, θα γινόταν η ζωή μας ευκολότερη - κι ίσως βρίσκαμε δουλειά για έναν πρόσφατα απολυμένο όρο.

Θέμα 3ο: Μια και μιλήσαμε για κάρτα ανεργίας λέξεων, υπάρχει κι ο ήδη αρχαίος _σειραίος_ - αν έχετε υπόψη σας καμιά καλή σημασιούλα να τον βολέψουμε, πείτε το. Βέβαια, χώρια την πλάκα, τον αναφέρω εδώ επειδή όντως πιστεύω πως μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να αποδειχθεί χρήσιμος - έστω και με εντελώς νέα έννοια.

Θέμα 4ο: Μην ξεχάσω να καυτηριάσω το ΛΚΝ που, γι' άλλη μια φορά, αποφεύγει να λημματογραφήσει έστω μία από τις δύο λέξεις - λαμβάνοντας ενδεχομένως και θέση στο ζήτημα.


----------



## oublexis (Jun 13, 2008)

Έχετε κάνει ένα σοβαρό λάθος, αγαπητέ κύριε Ζάζουλα. Ο κόσμος δεν ήθελε να πει τίποτα σε σχέση με τη «σειρά». Δεν άνοιξαν κανένα λεξικό να δουν _σειρά_ > επίθ. _σειραϊκός_. (Άλλωστε πόσες λέξεις έχουμε που να τελειώνουν σε –ά, τονούμενο, και να κάνουν επίθετο σε –αϊκός; Χωρίς το λεξικό, κάνα _σειρικός_ θα είχε προκύψει από τη _σειρά_.) Ο κόσμος μετέγραφε το serial. _*Σιριακός*_ έλεγε. Ή _*σηριακός*_. Το σίριαλ/σήριαλ ήξερε ο κόσμος (η τηλεόραση προηγήθηκε αυτών των καλωδίων, έτσι;). Αλλά ήρθε μετά η ετυμολογική ορθογραφία και έκανε _*σει-*_ το _σι-/ση-_ και έμεινε το *σειριακός*.

(Τα παραπάνω είναι εντελώς ανιστόρητα αλλά περιέχουν δόση αλήθειας.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2008)

Μα, φίλτατε mumblexis oublexis, γι' αυτό άλλωστε κι εγώ κοτσάρησα το _σείριαλ_ στον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------



## curry (Jun 13, 2008)

Παιδιά, δεν θέλω να διαλύσω τη συζήτηση, αλλά εμένα αυτό το σειραϊκός... μου θυμίζει τον Πανσερραϊκό!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 13, 2008)

curry said:


> Παιδιά, δεν θέλω να διαλύσω τη συζήτηση, αλλά εμένα αυτό το σειραϊκός... μου θυμίζει τον Πανσερραϊκό!


Extra off topic: Και μένα, όπως είχα πει κάποτε αλλού, μου θυμίζει ζαχαροπλαστείο και σοροπιαστό καταΐφι! 
Υπάρχει και συνταγή για Μπριαμάκι Σερραϊκό.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

Συνέχεια του σίριαλ:

Γιατί το *serialization* μεταφράζεται _σειριοποίηση_; Ποια η σχέση με τον Σείριο; Καμιά. Με το _σειριακός_; Πιθανότερο (είπα, το σίριαλ συνεχίζεται). Μήπως θα ήταν πιο σωστό να πούμε _σειριακοποίηση_; (Το προτιμά και η ΕΛΕΤΟ. Και, εντάξει, δεν έχω την απαίτηση να πούμε και _σειραϊκοποίηση_!) Και αν από τη _χαρά_ έχουμε _χαροποίηση_, αν φτιάξουμε -ποίηση από τη _σειρά_ δεν θα ήταν _σειροποίηση_;

Στην τηλεόραση, φαντάζομαι θα είχαμε _σιριαλοποίηση_.

Στον Σαρτρ; Στο τελευταίο του φιλοσοφικό έργο (του 1960), την _Κριτική του διαλεκτικού λόγου_, χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _sérialisation_ για να περιγράψει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο το σύστημα μετατρέπει κάθε άνθρωπο σε έναν αύξοντα αριθμό. Λέμε _αριθμοποίηση του ανθρώπου_. Φτάνει; (Ε, να μην πούμε και _αυξονταριθμοποίηση_!)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 13, 2009)

Τι «σειραϊκός» και πράσιν’ άλογα! Ακόμη κι έτσι να ’ναι το «ετυμολογικώς ορθό», δεν μπορεί μια λέξη να πάθει τέτοια αλλοίωση, όπως τροπή του δυσπρόφερτου/χασμωδιακού «ai» σε «ia»; Βεβαίως και μπορεί, πολλές λέξεις παθαίνουν αλλοιώσεις τέτοιες, είναι απολύτως φυσικό. Με κουρουφέξαλα ασχολούνται μερικοί, μου φαίνεται…Ο καθένας θέλει να πει την εξυπνάδα του, να δείξει πόσο βαθιά έχει χωθεί στα λεξικά για να «ανακαλύψει» κάτι που δεν ξέρουν οι άλλοι… Ψάχνουν να βρουν κάτι πιασάρικο να πουν, να κάνουν ντόρο. Άντε και στον πρωινό καφέ! (Οι παρόντες εξαιρούνται, βεβαίως-βεβαίως!)

ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ: Και από πού κι ως πού να βγαίνει ο τύπος «σειραϊκός»; Το «αρχαϊκός» παραπέμπει στο «αρχαίος». Το «σειραϊκός» πού; Υπαρχει «σειραίος»; [Άκυρο: τώρα είδα ότι υπάρχει.]


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

ΕΣ, εκτός του ότι δεν ακούς Σένμπεργκ (και δεν σε αδικώ, κι εγώ δεν τον αντέχω) ούτε διαβάζεις RAM, έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα _εβραϊκός, θηραϊκή γη, πειραϊκός, πατραϊκός, κερκυραϊκός_ κ.τ.ό. και ισχυρίζεσαι ότι δεν τα αντέχει η γλώσσα μας; Εντάξει, επικράτησε το λάθος και τρέχα γύρευε να το αλλάξεις, αλλά ας μην ισχυριστούμε ότι επικράτησε επειδή ενοχλούσε το σωστό. Απλώς πριν από 30 χρόνια που χρειαζόταν η λέξη για το serial των υπολογιστών, το μετέφρασαν κατά το δοκούν κάποιοι που ούτε από σχηματισμό λέξεων ήξεραν ούτε λεξικά άνοιξαν. Δεν ήταν συνειδητή επιλογή του είδους: «Σιγά μην πουν οι Έλληνες αυτό το δυσπρόφερτο “σειραϊκός”!».

Για τον Πρωινό Καφέ δεν ξέρω να σου πω κάτι, τον δικό μου τον παίρνω μεσημέρι. :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> ΕΣ, εκτός του ότι δεν ακούς Σένμπεργκ (και δεν σε αδικώ, κι εγώ δεν τον αντέχω)



Από το στόμα μου το πήρες. Νομίζω ότι η πρώτη φορά που ήρθα σε επαφή με αυτή τη λέξη ήταν λόγω του συγκεκριμένου συνθέτη, οπότε δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου το σειραϊκός ή σειραϊκή μουσική. Ούτε και το σειριακός, βέβαια. Ας τα έχουμε και τα δύο να μας βρίσκονται.


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2009)

Ααα, όλα κι όλα: μια χαρά είναι ο Σαίνμπεργκ! Τα κομμάτια για πιάνο του είναι πολύ συγκινητικά, το ίδιο και ο Μωυσής και Ααρών. Και το κουιντέτο πνευστών του επίσης, και ο Επιζών της Βαρσοβίας (ή κάπως έτσι).


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ααα, όλα κι όλα: μια χαρά είναι ο Σαίνμπεργκ! Τα κομμάτια για πιάνο του είναι πολύ συγκινητικά, το ίδιο και ο Μωυσής και Ααρών. Και το κουιντέτο πνευστών του επίσης, και ο Επιζών της Βαρσοβίας (ή κάπως έτσι).


Ίσως τον πήρα στραβά και έχω κάνει κι άλλους να παραξενευτούν. Ευκαιρία, μια και έριξες προτάσεις, να ξαναδοκιμάσω το αφτί μου. Θα σε ενημερώσω.


----------



## panadeli (May 14, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως, να ομολογήσω την αμαρτία μου, όταν χρειάστηκε να μεταφράσω το serial processor, το απέδωσα _σειριακός επεξεργαστής_. Πρέπει να το είχα θεωρήσει αυτονόητο, δεν θυμάμαι να άνοιξα λεξικό. Ο επιμελητής το διόρθωσε τελικά σε _σειραϊκός επεξεργαστής_, κάτι που πρέπει να πω ότι με ξένισε αρκετά (και συνεχίζει να με ξενίζει). 

Τον συνειρμό με τη σειραϊκή μουσική δεν τον είχα κάνει. (Τελικά ούτε εγώ πολυακούω Σένμπεργκ, αν και υπάρχουν αρκετά ατονικά κομμάτια διαφόρων συνθετών που μου αρέσουν). Ακόμα όμως κι αν μου είχε έρθει στο μυαλό, πάλι θα δυσκολευόμουν να καταπιώ τον _σειραϊκό επεξεργαστή _ή τη _σειραϊκή μηχανή_.


----------

